# Pure GSD or Mixed?



## Floridacracker13 (Aug 29, 2021)

We adopted this very handsome boy last week! He is absolutely amazing and we already love everything about him! We are so thankful the Humane Society saw fit to bless us! He fits in perfectly and is a perfect companion for our 18 month old female GSD. Having had 5 German Shepherds over the years we decide to rescue one instead of buying a pup.
Any opinions on if he's mixed or not? He has a few black spots on his tongue and his tail curls at the end when active.

Thanks for any feedback!
Don


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

He appears purebred… from what anyone can tell from a photo.
Neither the spots on his tongue or slight curl in his tail are necessarily indicators of being mixed.
Glad he’s fitting in nicely, Congrats!!


----------



## Floridacracker13 (Aug 29, 2021)

Fodder said:


> He appears purebred… from what anyone can tell from a photo.
> Neither the spots on his tongue or slight curl in his tail are necessarily indicators of being mixed.
> Glad he’s fitting in nicely, Congrats!!


Thank you! We love him and he's super attached to me already!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Floridacracker13 said:


> Thank you! We love him and he's super attached to me already!


I'd say he's purebred also. Beautiful, expressive face. Aren't rescues GREAT? My Heidi was found on the street after she had a bunch of puppies and the owner didn't want her back. She is a doll baby, my luck.
Thanks for taking a rescue GSD and upgrading his life.
PS/ I did an Embark DNA test on Heidi as I thought surely she was a mix, but no, pure GSD.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like a GSD, a dog cannot "look" purebred.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He looks a lot like my female who is a mix, except he’s full size. The only reason we ran DNA was because she was so small. Her fur is a little fluffier, otherwise they look very similar. She is 2/3 GSD. If you want to be sure, get a DNA test.


----------



## Floridacracker13 (Aug 29, 2021)

Orphan Heidi said:


> I'd say he's purebred also. Beautiful, expressive face. Aren't rescues GREAT? My Heidi was found on the street after she had a bunch of puppies and the owner didn't want her back. She is a doll baby, my luck.
> Thanks for taking a rescue GSD and upgrading his life.
> PS/ I did an Embark DNA test on Heidi as I thought surely she was a mix, but no, pure GSD.


Heidi, what a perfect name for a female GSD! We've talked about doing a DNA test. Is Embark the gold standard? Rescuing is definitely the way to go. I just wish I could have rescued all of the ones I saw on Pathfinder


----------



## Schaef (Mar 21, 2019)

Looks like a German Shepherd to me but if curiousity gets the best of you, a DNA test will confirm. I've had a number of German Shepherds throughout the years and we currently have two through rescue organziations. We decided to order a DNA test thru Wisdom Health on one who I would have thought was 100% GSD. But he is 87.5% GSD. Even though they can "look" pure, you just never know.


----------



## Floridacracker13 (Aug 29, 2021)

He's going to be a big boy I think. Humane society and our vet said he's about 6 to 7 months. Who knows maybe there's some Akita in there


Schaef said:


> Looks like a German Shepherd to me but if curiousity gets the best of you, a DNA test will confirm. I've had a number of German Shepherds throughout the years and we currently have two through rescue organziations. We decided to order a DNA test thru Wisdom Health on one who I would have thought was 100% GSD. But he is 87.5% GSD. Even though they can "look" pure, you just never know.


87.5% that's a GSD in my book!!! That's 20% more German than me. I tell everyone that my heritage is German!! LOL


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I used Embark when it was on sale.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Floridacracker13 said:


> Heidi, what a perfect name for a female GSD! We've talked about doing a DNA test. Is Embark the gold standard? Rescuing is definitely the way to go. I just wish I could have rescued all of the ones I saw on Pathfinder


Re: her name- she has this blonde face and I wanted a sweet angelic name cuz I wasn't sure she would be an angel cuz she was a little on the wild side coming outta the shelter. Poor thing.
Embark does seem to be the most respected company for DNA. They're affiliated w/ Cornell University.
And the health report is well worth the money so I advise getting that too. They test for like 180 diseases and conditions common to GSDs and dogs in general.
I'm so happy for you that you got a great puppy, even if he's a biggg one.
PS/We're in Central Florida/Lake Co.


----------



## Floridacracker13 (Aug 29, 2021)

Orphan Heidi said:


> Re: her name- she has this blonde face and I wanted a sweet angelic name cuz I wasn't sure she would be an angel cuz she was a little on the wild side coming outta the shelter. Poor thing.
> Embark does seem to be the most respected company for DNA. They're affiliated w/ Cornell University.
> And the health report is well worth the money so I advise getting that too. They test for like 180 diseases and conditions common to GSDs and dogs in general.
> I'm so happy for you that you got a great puppy, even if he's a biggg one.
> PS/We're in Central Florida/Lake Co.


I was born and raised in Plant City FL. We moved up to the North Georgia mountains a few years ago. We are thinking about coming back home to Central Florida! We are starting to miss Florida and family! Well, we'll get the Embark ordered and satisfy the curiosity. He is settling in great and loves his big sister!


----------



## Floridacracker13 (Aug 29, 2021)

Results are in from Embark! 
75.4% GSD
12.8% Labrador
11.2% Husky and Chow


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Floridacracker13 said:


> Results are in from Embark!
> 75.4% GSD
> 12.8% Labrador
> 11.2% Husky and Chow


ha! could have fooled me….. so the black spots on his tongue and curled tail _were_ indicators afterall. is he still doing well?


----------



## Floridacracker13 (Aug 29, 2021)

He is the best! Doing great and such a love bug!


----------

